# electric 2 stage eGO review



## TorqueLover9000 (12 mo ago)

I'll get my flame suit on since i know how much y'all love batteries. 

that aside, I work with motors, and I've found that 3 phase and DC motors like to make torque, if you can feed them with juice. 

I'd had a little single stage unit I got off craigslist for a while. I put a new auger in it, and it was great. then it started having engine problems. every thing I took off it was fully dead. after a few trips back and forth from the hardware store and china dot com, I grew tired of it, and put it on the curb for someone who wanted to mess around with it. I just wanted something that worked. 

In the midst of all that, I picked up a snow joe. I just needed something that worked 'right now' while I farted around trying to get the right model part or a spark coil that wasn't dead out of the box. I knew it would be crap. Honestly, I am still amazed that it outlived the warranty before I gave it away. 

if you keep your feeds and speeds right, it's a bit of a workhorse. it sounds like a cheap vacuum cleaner, so I assume it's basically a vacuum motor with an auger instead of a carpet brush. 









the problem is, my driveway is over 100' long, and I consider it rude to throw snow at my neighbors (or my) house. so I throw it into the yard where I can, and in front of the machine when I can't. well, the SS units don't like to move snow that you've blown 2,3,4 times, and they cry. or you start to smell varnish burning and need to slow down even more. 

Well one day the city plow decided to take our 7" of heavy wet snow, and leave me a nice 3' berm on my apron. 









my back was hurting from pushing the ss into that (mostly breaking it up with a shovel and then snowblowing it onto the pile), and I decided to get a two stage instead.

now I'm not opposed to gas tools. I grew up with tractors, DR mowers, and the like. I want as few engines as possible, and I want the ones I do have to be big and get used a lot. A 45hp tractor with a blade or a PTO snowblower generally just works. 

So I got this.











the first thing I did with it was put it on turbo and push it into a pile of frozen up snow in the back yard. I don't know what the actual power rating on the fan motor is, but color me impressed. it does not care what's in front of it, and all I want for christmas is more snow. 

If it wasn't electric it wouldn't be worth reviewing. all I really have to say is "it just works". 

I did get the chute kit for it (for free), as it was drifting a bit, and that was annoying. 

batteries. that's the "weak" spot I suppose. mine came with 2x 7.5Ah batteries. 420Wh*2 =840Wh, or 1.13 horsepower hours of energy. only for run time. this thing goes hard right until it straight up quits. 
If I see a huge berm at the end of the driveway, I'll start with that first, then worry about the rest. if it's a light snow, I can do the entire block's sidwalk, and both my neighbors, and myself before I need to charge it up. 

once I get the snow cleared, I'll grab the power broom and touch up stairs and any tire tracks that didn't get cleared off. 

They do have 12Ah batteries now. they must weigh a ton, so I'd never use them with hand tools, which means they'd exist only for snow removal. Instead i might flip my charger for the stupid fast one.

Anyways, flame on and hit me up with questions if you have any.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## GKK (Apr 29, 2021)

No doubt, cordless electric power seems to be the future. I'm guessing most people are concerned about the longevity and durability of the machine (plastic construction) and the batteries. Currently battery replacement costs (or the desire to have extras on hand) is an attention getter. They currently cost as much as or more than the bare machine. Another major (current) concern is the availability of parts if an when needed and service networks. If these issues are addressed I would consider one but I don't see any that would replace my gas machines right now.


----------



## TorqueLover9000 (12 mo ago)

GKK said:


> No doubt, cordless electric power seems to be the future. I'm guessing most people are concerned about the longevity and durability of the machine (plastic construction) and the batteries. Currently battery replacement costs (or the desire to have extras on hand) is an attention getter. They currently cost as much as or more than the bare machine. Another major (current) concern is the availability of parts if an when needed and service networks. If these issues are addressed I would consider one but I don't see any that would replace my gas machines right now.


The 2 stage has metal where it counts. auger, impeller, fan/auger housing: all metal. so is the uprights (handle supports). the control deck is chunky plastic with metal as needed (like for the chute controls). 

I've got mixed feelings on metal/plastic. metal you can fix/weld, plastic doesn't rust out. 

one of my favorite things about this machine is the weight & balance. It's light enough that it's easy to maneuver, and well balanced so you're not wrenching yourself about to do it. It doesn't seem to want to float over the snow either.


----------



## dhoward750 (Oct 28, 2019)

TorqueLover9000 said:


> I'll get my flame suit on since i know how much y'all love batteries.
> 
> that aside, I work with motors, and I've found that 3 phase and DC motors like to make torque, if you can feed them with juice.
> 
> ...


You said how much blowing you did but not how much time before you needed a recharge. That is what holds me back from electric. How long in time from start to finish before recharging. Everything I have read indicates only 30-35 minutes max. Is that your experience?


----------



## TorqueLover9000 (12 mo ago)

runtime depends on how many tons of snow you move. 6" light and fluffy vs 6" of wet snow + EOD are completely different animals. I've never timed myself but I'm sure I spend more than 30 minutes clearing. 

I would advise that anyone getting a battery powered blower get the biggest batteries you can. I think they sell it with 10ah batteries now. When I got mine the they only came with the 7.5Ah, and I wouldn't object to the 30% bump in runtime. I use my batteries with other tools and those are heavy enough with the 7.5Ah. 

my part number was SNT2405. SNT2406 comes with the 10Ah, SNT2406-4 comes with 4x 10Ah. charging speed also matters. I'm considering upgrading to the 700W chargers over the dual 250W charger. on the rare occasion (once so far) i've needed to charge it to finish, it takes a long time (if you wait for it to be full). with a charger nearly 3x faster, 15 minutes buys you a lot more tool time.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

TorqueLover9000 said:


> runtime depends on how many tons of snow you move. 6" light and fluffy vs 6" of wet snow + EOD are completely different animals. I've never timed myself but I'm sure I spend more than 30 minutes clearing.
> 
> I would advise that anyone getting a battery powered blower get the biggest batteries you can. I think they sell it with 10ah batteries now. When I got mine the they only came with the 7.5Ah, and I wouldn't object to the 30% bump in runtime. I use my batteries with other tools and those are heavy enough with the 7.5Ah.
> 
> my part number was SNT2405. SNT2406 comes with the 10Ah, SNT2406-4 comes with 4x 10Ah. charging speed also matters. I'm considering upgrading to the 700W chargers over the dual 250W charger. on the rare occasion (once so far) i've needed to charge it to finish, it takes a long time (if you wait for it to be full). with a charger nearly 3x faster, 15 minutes buys you a lot more tool time.


Just purchased the 2405. Is there a cool down period before recharging the batteries? Thanks.


----------



## TorqueLover9000 (12 mo ago)

ralphfr said:


> Just purchased the 2405. Is there a cool down period before recharging the batteries? Thanks.


Nope. go nuts. My only advice would be don't leave them sitting fully charged if you're not going to use them for a while. 
I charge mine up before a storm, then put them away at 20% or whatever they come out of the machine at. 

lithium batteries age faster (at least, according to tesla, apple, and others) when stored at 100% SoC. that's probably the reason eGO will run theirs down to 30% if they sit full for too long (a month or 3? i don't recall, but they will automatically).


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

TorqueLover9000 said:


> Nope. go nuts. My only advice would be don't leave them sitting fully charged if you're not going to use them for a while.
> I charge mine up before a storm, then put them away at 20% or whatever they come out of the machine at.
> 
> lithium batteries age faster (at least, according to tesla, apple, and others) when stored at 100% SoC. that's probably the reason eGO will run theirs down to 30% if they sit full for too long (a month or 3? i don't recall, but they will automatically).


OK. Great. Thank you for the advice. Much appreciated.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I wish EGO would not put all those stickers advertising its capabilities all over the thing. How many times do you need to be told via an advertising sticker that it has a 24 inch clearing path, or that it is self-propelled, or that it has a 50' throwing distance?

I think it's garish and tasteless.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I restored my 1982 Cub Cadet 12 years ago.
It has an 11hp Honda Clone with electric start.
I put an impeller kit on it and made a set of Roller skids for it and a slightly larger impeller pulley.
Other than changing the Oil and washing it off at the end of the season I've not had to do any work to it in that time.
It will blow 15 to 20 inches of snow with ease and will toss it if light to medium 50 to 70 feet.
it starts on the First pull 99% of the time and never more than two pulls. I never even use the electric starter.
I will continue to use it until I can not longer buy gasoline.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

CarlB said:


> I restored my 1982 Cub Cadet 12 years ago.
> It has an 11hp Honda Clone with electric start.
> I put an impeller kit on it and made a set of Roller skids for it and a slightly larger impeller pulley.
> Other than changing the Oil and washing it off at the end of the season I've not had to do any work to it in that time.
> ...


I think they're talking about a review on EGO..? ? ?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

4getgto said:


> I think they're talking about a review on EGO..? ? ?


my comment was more on the lines of battery failure and reliability. but yes it was a review on the EGO


----------

